# Toyota T100 for plowing



## vamootsman

Looking at 94 T100 with the V6 to mount my Snoway MT on. Anybody have any experience plowing with one? I see lots of Tundras and Tacoma's and "Pickups with plows on the forum but no T100s.


----------



## SwampYankee

*T100*

My son just gave me his old 1993 T 100 4x4. I mounted a Pathfinder snowplow on it but have not had the chance to plow snow with it yet. I had to tighten up the torsion bar on it quite a bit, but it worked, and added 5 gallon buckets of sand up against the tail gate. Looks pretty well balanced. It has the V-6 and 5 speed stick. It knows its all on there with the extra weight but in low gear just pushing gravel around to test it it seemed fine. Truck only has 83k on it, ran like a top but had some rust on rear of frame and rear wheel wells. Makes it perfect for a farm truck and 1/2 mile dirt driveway and around the barns. Been doing it wiht the tractor, out in the open so if this works out like I hope it will be a big plus up here in New England. I'll keep you posted on the results...

SwampYankee


----------



## vamootsman

SwampYankee;1354612 said:


> My son just gave me his old 1993 T 100 4x4. I mounted a Pathfinder snowplow on it but have not had the chance to plow snow with it yet. I had to tighten up the torsion bar on it quite a bit, but it worked, and added 5 gallon buckets of sand up against the tail gate. Looks pretty well balanced. It has the V-6 and 5 speed stick. It knows its all on there with the extra weight but in low gear just pushing gravel around to test it it seemed fine. Truck only has 83k on it, ran like a top but had some rust on rear of frame and rear wheel wells. Makes it perfect for a farm truck and 1/2 mile dirt driveway and around the barns. Been doing it wiht the tractor, out in the open so if this works out like I hope it will be a big plus up here in New England. I'll keep you posted on the results...
> 
> SwampYankee


Thanks for the update. I have yet to find one in good enough shape to buy around me.


----------

